
World Health Organisation, meat and cancer - Amorymeltzer
http://www.zoeharcombe.com/2015/10/world-health-organisation-meat-cancer/
======
kup0
Nitrosamines are a known carcinogen, I just don't know how much of them are
needed to be a significant risk. Nitrite/Nitrate is used in a lot of cured and
processed meats, but its amount is limited by law in the US. When they combine
with amines (also commonly in meat), the result (nitrosamines) is bad.

This is why nitrate/nitrite in vegetables and other sources don't seem to
carry the same concern.

I'm not sure if this is one of the key factors in their data, but I know that
it is at least one concern. Charring is another concern.

I don't know that either of those are significant enough to make the
designation that the WHO has, though. The articles from news media, as
expected, don't go into enough detail for me to make an educated guess,
without signing up for the Lancet just to read the original study, which I
will probably do because I'm interested in the actual data (at least the
article is free but I hate forced-signups to access content)

